# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  mafia 2 nodvd

## baxbax

рабочая таблетка Mafia 2

разархивируем архив

заменяем оригинальные файлы на файлы из архива

играем !

*берите*

----------

